# Housse pour MacBook Pro 14" 2021 ?



## dandrm (1 Novembre 2021)

Bonjour à tous — j'ai fais l'acquisition d'un MacBook Pro 14" et je ne trouve aucune housse pour que je puisse le transporter. C'est étonnant que sur le site d'Apple il n'y a rien de ce côté là. 
J'ai testé de le mettre dans mon ancienne housse de mon 13" mais ce n'est pas compatible. 
Merci à vous pour les réponses ;-)


----------



## Sud083 (1 Novembre 2021)

dandrm a dit:


> Bonjour à tous — j'ai fais l'acquisition d'un MacBook Pro 14" et je ne trouve aucune housse pour que je puisse le transporter. C'est étonnant que sur le site d'Apple il n'y a rien de ce côté là.
> J'ai testé de le mettre dans mon ancienne housse de mon 13" mais ce n'est pas compatible.
> Merci à vous pour les réponses ;-)



L’important changement de design et d’épaisseur font que des nouveaux modèles de housses sont nécessaires.

Il faut regarder sur d’autres sites pour trouver d’éventuels modèles mais à mon avis il va falloir attendre pour avoir du choix…









						Il n’y a pas encore d’accessoires optimisés pour les nouveaux MacBook Pro
					

Apple a sorti ses nouveaux MacBook Pro de 14 et 16 pouces sans accessoire associé. Il n’y a rien sur l’Apple Store pour ces nouveaux Mac et même des accessoires qui devraient convenir à n’importe quel ordinateur portable — dont ce sac à dos Incase qui a fait son entrée sur la boutique après la...




					www.macg.co


----------



## Melophilo (3 Novembre 2021)

Je recherche également, voila ce que j'ai trouvé pour le moment: 
-https://www.mujjo.com/sleeve-for-14-inch-macbook-pro-tan/
-https://fr.harberlondon.com/collect...-d'ordinateur-portable?variant=40639470633071
-https://www.amazon.fr/gp/product/B07KZVHRJ4/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Ralph_ (6 Avril 2022)

Toujours rien après plus de 6 mois...

Je cherche une housse assez fine a fermeture éclair qui ne grossit pas trop l'ordinateur. Et si possible avec un rabat qui protège les frictions avec la fermeture éclair.

Un peu comme celle la https://www.amazon.fr/Manches-néopr...0&sprefix=housse+MacBook+Pro+,aps,132&sr=8-23

Je l'ai commandé et je verrai mais elle n'a pas le rabat.


----------



## pocketalex (7 Avril 2022)

moi j'ai acheté celle là :









						13-14 inch Leather Laptop Sleeve Brown - Café Leather
					

Our 13-14 inch leather laptop sleeve is designed to offer security and protection for your Laptop. Premium Vegetable-Tanned Leather.




					cafeleather.com
				




Elle est parfaite pour le MBP14'', le cuir est de qualité, extrêmement agréable au toucher ... et à l'oeil

EDIT : par contre pas de fermeture éclair sur la mienne (normal, je voulais absolument éviter ... c'est un potentiel de rayure non négligeable)


----------



## Ralph_ (9 Avril 2022)

Je n'arrive plus a retrouver la marque de celle que j'avait pris en 2012 pour mon MBPr
Elle n'était abimée et je l'avais jetée. l'avantage était qu'il y avait une protection pour éviter les frictions avec la fermeture eclair justement.

Finalement j'ai pris la lucrin en noir lisse et surpiqure jaune. Ca douille un peu mais elle a l'air qualitative. hate de la recevoir.


----------



## pocketalex (9 Avril 2022)

Ralph_ a dit:


> Ca douille un peu



Perso, je préfère mettre de l’argent dans des beaux produits, agréables à l’œil, agréable au touche, qu’on est fier d’utiliser et qui vont durer longtemps…

… que de dépenser au moindre, avoir des produits pas beaux, et qui vont pas tenir dans le temps (déchirures, coutures qui lâchent, matière qui s’use…)


----------



## Ralph_ (9 Avril 2022)

pocketalex a dit:


> Perso, je préfère mettre de l’argent dans des beaux produits, agréables à l’œil, agréable au touche, qu’on est fier d’utiliser et qui vont durer longtemps…
> 
> … que de dépenser au moindre, avoir des produits pas beaux, et qui vont pas tenir dans le temps (déchirures, coutures qui lâchent, matière qui s’use…)


Tout à fait. Comme le Mac. Quand un ordi dure 9 ans et est toujours d'actualité 

J'ai renvoyé une housse à 14,99 sur Amazon tant la qualité était douteuse.


----------



## a-maxime (23 Avril 2022)

Effectivement, je ne trouve aucune housse sympa pour le Pro 14 M1. Rien d'ajusté et spécifique à ce modèle : toujours des housses "compatibles" mais qui au final sont souvent trop grandes et l'ordinateur nage dedans.

Y a bien une Incase vendue par Apple sur son site mais je n'aime pas vraiment le concept de l'ouverture sur deux cotés : https://www.apple.com/fr/shop/product/HQ1M2ZM/A/housse-facet-sleeve-d’incase-pour-macbook-pro-14-pouces

Bref je suis un peu perdu, j'avais une be.ez avec mon Retina 15' 2013 mais la marque n'existe plus...


----------



## peyret (23 Avril 2022)

.


----------

